# Michigan  and Bells Brewery



## luv2putt (Jan 4, 2014)

Bells is releasing Hop Slam next week in Michigan ... Anyone out that way care to swap a some for some Pliny?


----------



## mrgoblueguy (Jan 7, 2014)

Send me a pm


----------



## buildinazuk (Jan 31, 2014)

I can hook you up with most Michigan beers if your interested in swapping ever.  Have a good stash of last years KBS still and many others

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

